# Google Voice (Jelly bean) Football other sports?



## xzero425x (Jul 19, 2012)

ive been using a JB rom and was wondering if they have football score integrated into it? Like i know if you ask whats the score of the Yankees game it pops up and tells you.

but if i say "colts" it google searches the website. is there a certain command or does google voice really only work with like 1 sport?


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

xzero425x said:


> ive been using a JB rom and was wondering if they have football score integrated into it? Like i know if you ask whats the score of the Yankees game it pops up and tells you.
> 
> but if i say "colts" it google searches the website. is there a certain command or does google voice really only work with like 1 sport?


Now that football has started, it should start working. As long as you allow Google to remember your search results, Google Now will remember your favorite teams and update before, during, and after a game with the score.


----------

